# Need dx please



## MsMaddy (Feb 3, 2011)

One of my doctor keep using " excessive hunger and excessive urination " for diagnosis. Can anyone help me find the dx for these twe dx ?

Thank you in advance
msmaddy


----------



## Grintwig (Feb 3, 2011)

MsMaddy said:


> One of my doctor keep using " excessive hunger and excessive urination " for diagnosis. Can anyone help me find the dx for these twe dx ?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> msmaddy



How about:
788.41 frequent urination
&
783.6  excessive eating

Do those sound about right?


----------



## cweeks (Feb 3, 2011)

I would suggest 788.41 for excessive urination if by that the docotor means the pt is going frequently.  Is the excessive hunger maybe a metabolic issue or a psych issue?


----------



## ohn0disaster (Feb 4, 2011)

If you look up appetite in the index, excessive appetite codes to *783.6*, unless it states it is of "psychogenic origin".

*polyuria* /poly·uria/ (-ūr´e-ah) excessive secretion of urine.

In medicine, *polyuria* is a condition usually defined as excessive or abnormally large production and/or passage of urine (at least 2.5 or 3 L over 24 hours in adults). Frequent urination is sometimes included by definition, but is nonetheless usually an accompanying symptom. Increased production and passage of urine may also be termed *diuresis*.

Both, Polyuria and Diuresis, code to *788.42*.

Hope this helps!


----------



## emarshall (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like a diabetic patient. However, the codes for the "excessive urination" also know as polyuria would be 788.42. the code for "excessive hunger" would fall in the same category as excessive eating and that code is 783.6

hope this helps


----------



## preserene (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree with OhynO, *Perfect*; polyurea and diuresis is the right choice for excessive urination.

As regards to Excessive Hunger ie Abnormal  hunger, hyperphagia, Polyphagia although differ to some extent  in  their etiology or causative factor,  they almost depict the same act and goes for the same outcome.And for coding excessive Hunger, hyperhunger, abnormal hunger, go with the term Hyperphagia, /and or Polyphagia.

*The code is 783.6- Abnormal or increased Appeitite ( as in vol 2)- is the code of Choice*
[  Medical conditions (about more than 70), brian disorders causing hyperphagia( Encephlitis, brain Injury, chromophob eadenoma, craniopharyngioma, some  brain Tumors) and some physiological causes
 of overeating and appetite changes like Strenuous exercise  Recovery from illness; and other  medical conditions like Hyperthyroidism  Hypoglycaemia  Depression  Hysteria  Bulimia  Klüver-Bucy syndrome  Boredom  Medications 
Some possible causes of abnormal hunger include: Marijuana - a form of cannabis Cannabis Diabetes - usually if undiagnosed or poorly controlled diabetes Hypoglycemia Hypoglycemic attack Graves Disease Mania Bipolar disease - overeating and excessive appetite when in the manic phase. Intestinal worms Tapeworms Hypothalamic disease. Certain medications - various medications can stimulate appetite ]


Reporting of underlying causes  could be important to support, if known, such as diabetes, Kleine Levin Syndrome (a malfunction in the hypothalamus), the genetic disorders Prader-Willi Syndrome and Bardet Biedl Syndrome can cause hyperphagia (compulsive hunger) OR, non medical conditions like Strenuous Exercise, or Convalescence. 
Watch out if any condition like that suits your case.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,
I also think the same polyuria-788.42 and excessive eating and that code is 783.6...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

